# [Help] Need best in-ear headphones for traveling below ₹2000 +/-



## TigerKing (Jun 8, 2018)

Can anyone help me out with finding best value for money headphones??

Things I want..
In-Ear wired headphones,
Good Bass,
Crystal Clear Sound,
Better Noise cancellation,
(Frequent traveling, Mumbai Local, Express etc etc)
Tangle free wires or braided wires,

Any other things to consider??
Please do tell me..

Budget is too tight.. ₹2000
If headset is best in that range, then only I can go above ₹2000.

Thank you.

One of the mi fan suggested me this one..
Mi In-Ear Headphones Pro HD - Mi India

Is it good Bluetooth receiver?
[Mi Bluetooth Audio Receiver]Product Info - Mi India


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 9, 2018)

Anyone???


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2018)

I was in the same boat as you & went for soundmagic e10c.I was blown away by how good these sound considering the price. Easily miles better than any stock earphones(including apple earpods) i got a refurb unit. its good as new. considering your budget you can buy a new piece from Amazon or save and get a refurb unit for 1100ish on ebay.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2018)

To add to that, you can easily get a E10BT, if you game a lot, then stick with e10c. 
(e10BT has latency)


----------



## Minion (Jun 13, 2018)

RHA 390
Link
RHA - MA390 Universal


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 13, 2018)

i have used the sony xb55 and was really satisfied with its audio output-it seemed well balanced with a decent mix of bass and treble.I used to have a boat 235 earphone earlier which sounded pretty awful-sometimes they sell in the 1000-ish price bracket on sites like amazon and should be totally avoided by the discerning buyer.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 18, 2018)

I am willing to increase budget to ₹3000..


Enthusiast said:


> I was in the same boat as you & went for soundmagic e10c.I was blown away by how good these sound considering the price. Easily miles better than any stock earphones(including apple earpods) i got a refurb unit. its good as new. considering your budget you can buy a new piece from Amazon or save and get a refurb unit for 1100ish on ebay.



soundmagic e10c
*www.amazon.in/Soundmagic-E10C-in-Ear-Earphones-Black/dp/B01H3F0SDI
looks great with box contents..

Best earphones Under Rs. 3,000
as per this, which is suitable for traveling?



Minion said:


> RHA 390
> Link
> RHA - MA390 Universal



RHA - S500 Universal
?


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> RHA - S500 Universal
> ?



Yes,these have better build quality than MA390 and sound quality is excellent


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,these have better build quality than MA390 and sound quality is excellent



ok.
Buy Headphones & Earphones Online - Premium High End Headphones
good site to buy? (heard of it but not purchased anything from there)

watching movies, tv series compared to music..
any other suggestions..

confused between...
1. RHA - S500 Universal - ₹2999
2. RHA - MA390 Universal - ₹1999
3. JAYS - a-JAYS One+ - ₹2999
4. 1MORE  - Single Driver - ₹2249
5. *www.headphonezone.in/collections/1more-headphones/products/1more-dual-driver - ₹3799
anything else?


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> ok.
> Buy Headphones & Earphones Online - Premium High End Headphones
> good site to buy? (heard of it but not purchased anything from there)
> 
> ...



Honestly don't have experience with any of these.read some reviews get what you like best.

Headphonezone is good.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 23, 2018)

Are there any Bluetooth earphones with no wire at all and just the earbuds in op's budget? Bose has those but they are very expensive.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honestly don't have experience with any of these.read some reviews get what you like best.
> 
> Headphonezone is good.



How is beyerdynamic byron compared to ma 390 & s500 universal?
Beyerdynamic - Byron
RHA - MA390 Universal
RHA - S500 Universal


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> How is beyerdynamic byron compared to ma 390 & s500 universal?
> Beyerdynamic - Byron
> RHA - MA390 Universal
> RHA - S500 Universal


Every ear is different some want heavy bass some neutral sound some like wide sound stage.Byron is neutral sounding earphones while RHA 390 has more bass. I again don't know what to suggest as I haven't used any of them but personally I prefer neutral sounding earphones so I suggest Byron


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Every ear is different some want heavy bass some neutral sound some like wide sound stage.Byron is neutral sounding earphones while RHA 390 has more bass. I again don't know what to suggest as I haven't used any of them but personally I prefer neutral sounding earphones so I suggest Byron


I couldn't find a single review for RHA S500 Universal on Google.
Can you help me find one?


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> I couldn't find a single review for RHA S500 Universal on Google.
> Can you help me find one?


RHA S500 Earphone Review - Ore Inspiring
RHA S500u In-Ear Headphones | TechRadar
RHA S500i Review


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 1, 2018)

Beyerdynamic - Byron

I have recently purchased Beyerdynamic Byron. It has flat sound which I prefer (completely opposite of my Z623, I know). I have listened to e10c for few hours and couldn't just accept it despite lots of good feedback from internet including Digit forum. It does have solid bass, but a bit of more bass for my taste (I use my Z623 with really 50% bass). E10C has V-shaped sound so it has boosted treble and bass. (Headphone zone is the source of this knowledge)

Eventually decided to go for something which has normal bass(Flat sound) so looked at Byron, RHA 390 and Focal Spark. I have heard from @Hrishi that RHA 390 isn't that good and it's predecessor was better, which we dont find at the right price from a trustable site. So I went with reviews for Byron and decided to give it a try.

So far I can say I feel satisfied. It does have less(read normal) bass and treble is also just right which should not give headache after hours of usage. I have listened to this for around 40mins and getting used to it. Would recommend it if you arent bass head. Just  check what kind of headsets are good for the genres you listen to and then list out the headsets.

I am sorry for my own question in this thread. But help me out here, one wire is lengthier that the other ear piece wire by ~1cm. Is this ok? Shall I request for a replacement? I can't find anything related to this in other reviews. Need some on advice on this, please. Thank you.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, I need help in claiming warranty for RHA S500 universal

Actually where earphones ear buds / ear tips, is placed that came out.. check the image..
I can't describe it.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181013/4b46f2b740c16022c72a39c543b73252.jpg

Can anyone help me here, describing this issue??
Also need info about warranty claim for RHA S500 universal.
What are the steps and will there be any problem for warranty claim??
Do I have to send all contents of the box or just your earphone without that rubber buds?

That earphone working perfectly.. but only problem is that I can't place it in my ear to listen songs..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Hi, I need help in claiming warranty for RHA S500 universal
> 
> Actually where earphones ear buds / ear tips, is placed that came out.. check the image..
> I can't describe it.
> ...


That earpiece, did it break or it was sticked together and just came out ?
You can get the RMA details from headphonezone website and Just call the RHA service center and ask them directly. You might have to courier your headsets to the service center location


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> That earpiece, did it break or it was sticked together and just came out ?
> You can get the RMA details from headphonezone website and Just call the RHA service center and ask them directly. You might have to courier your headsets to the service center location


No it's not broken.. it is still attached..  I can hear sound from right earpiece.. only metal part came out.. check image

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181013/f3431b3a57b54cd24fc80350a68f4206.jpg

On other side, left side earpiece.. metal piece and something attached it came out, wire still soldered.. nothing happened to it.. can here sound..

I think both side not glued properly..

I can see there is warranty claim on site..
RHA Warranty Claim & Service in India

Will this work instead of calling service Centre?

Also there is one thing in above warranty claim form.. 

"*Nature of the issue - "
So what should I write in that??


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> No it's not broken.. it is still attached..  I can hear sound from right earpiece.. only metal part came out.. check image
> 
> On other side, left side earpiece.. metal piece and something attached it came out, wire still soldered.. nothing happened to it.. can here sound..
> 
> ...


Click on other and then how about "metal encasing fell out". I am not sure how will they perceive this and accept for RMA. Wait for others to comment too. @Hrishi could you help here?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Click on other and then how about "metal encasing fell out". I am not sure how will they perceive this and accept for RMA. Wait for others to comment too. @Hrishi could you help here?


I attached image in above post please check that..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2018)

I saw the image. I will suggest you to choose Other in nature of the issues and type "Encase fell out" or something like this. Then in the below Message, you can explain everything to them that headsets are still working and so on. Also, if possible, attach both the images which you have posted here. 
@DesmondDavid could you suggest what to mention in "Nature of the issues" in warranty claim form?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2018)

@DesmondDavid
@Hrishi
Need help here...


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 15, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I saw the image. I will suggest you to choose Other in nature of the issues and type "Encase fell out" or something like this. Then in the below Message, you can explain everything to them that headsets are still working and so on. Also, if possible, attach both the images which you have posted here.
> @DesmondDavid could you suggest what to mention in "Nature of the issues" in warranty claim form?


Hi..
Should I request for rha warranty claim??
Or wait others to reply?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey man. Wait for replies till tonight. If no one responds then go ahead for warranty claim request
@Minion @SaiyanGoku @billubakra and anupam, need suggestions here guys


----------



## billubakra (Oct 16, 2018)

@TheSloth @TigerKing 

Go ahead and claim for warranty. The build is looking very bad btw. Did you get a sealed box?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @TheSloth @TigerKing
> 
> Go ahead and claim for warranty. The build is looking very bad btw. Did you get a sealed box?


Yes it was sealed..
Blame the camera and low light for bad build..
It looks good and sturdy build..

BTW that's not the issue...
And the main problem is what to write in warranty claim form
Specifically here.. "nature of the issue"?
Read earlier posts.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 18, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Yes it was sealed..
> Blame the camera and low light for bad build..
> It looks good and sturdy build..
> 
> ...


I did check that. Mention loose earbuds or something or call the support team.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you all..
Submitted warranty claim request yesterday..

Today warranty claim approved..




> We’re sorry that your RHA - S500 Universal stopped working as expected. But not to worry, since it is under warranty, we will try our best to service the product. If we are unable to repair the product, we will send you a replacement of a working unit subject to the RHA’s authorisation.
> 
> Your unique WCID (Warranty Case ID) is RHA---. To proceed, we will need you to courier the faulty product back to us. All you have to do is pack the product along with all the accessories and a copy of the invoice in a cardboard box. Pack it neatly so that it does not get damaged during transit.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 19, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Thank you all..
> Submitted warranty claim request yesterday..
> 
> Today warranty claim approved..


Do take pics from all the angles before sending it. In case the courier people damage it even more, you can prove that it was courier company fault. Cause when I was shipping my headsets to Bangalore for warranty claim, they gave just an envelope, no bubble wrap or box. Better buy these yourself, wrap it, and then give to courier guys.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 20, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Thank you all..
> Submitted warranty claim request yesterday..
> 
> Today warranty claim approved..


Make a video whenever you are packing something to send it to the seller and use bubble wrap, the one which comes in Amazon/Flipkart boxes. If you don't have the same then wrap it in cotton or something.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you all for help..



> We have carefully inspected the product you sent to us and we confirm that it is defective.
> 
> 
> As promised, we shall replace the defective unit with a working/new unit to the same address that you mentioned while filling the Warranty Claim Request form. We will share the tracking details with you via email once the replacement is dispatched.
> ...


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 26, 2018)

Finally,

Today they sent me new model. And they delivered today only.
Great service.

Thank you all for helping..


----------

